# women without uterus (MRKH Syndrome)



## popcorn84 (May 28, 2014)

Hi, 

I´m new at the forum. I´m from portugal and I´m 30 years old.
I have MRKH Syndrome (I don´t have uterus) and I´m considering surrogacy.
A there more women with this syndrome to share experiences?
Thank´s


----------



## Sharky (May 25, 2011)

*Gala12*, when did you first go to Kiev to Biotexcom, was it this spring? Did you signt he so called "ideal" package - the one with guarantee?


----------



## Sharky (May 25, 2011)

Gala12, which country are you from?


----------



## popcorn84 (May 28, 2014)

Thank´s for the support  I´m so glad you did it at the 1st attempt 

How many eggs they removed? It was vaginal or abdominal retrieve? How old are you?

Tell me about biotexcom.. 

I´m waiting for my analysis results.. Anti-mullerian and karyotype. I´m so anxious!!


----------

